# RTA offices evening hours



## seansouth (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I lost my UAE drivers license, have to get a new one. So far, people have sent me to Deira city center, union coop on Al Wasal, (which had a terrible map on the wall sending you to a non-existent office nearby), then yesterday someone sent me to RTA HQ in Al Ghusais which doesn't have a license office. 

Will someone please, please tell me where there is a drivers license office near Garhoud of the city center that opens late. I live in Abu Dhabi and can only go after work. PLEASE do not tell me to look on the RTA website - its out of date and very unclear directions. 

PLEASE do not give advice unless you know for sure and have been to an office in the last two months, because are changing them around. 

Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

seansouth said:


> PLEASE do not give advice unless you know for sure and have been to an office in the last two months, because are changing them around.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


Hi Sean, you are correct, they are changing times and closing some mini branch, like the one upstairs union coop recently, I have been there also last week to find it closed.

Note that most of the branches open at 08.00 AM, I suggest you go early in the morning because I didn't find one doing the advertised 9PM shift.


----------

